# The Silmarillion: What it is, should you read it, and advice for troubled reading



## Confusticated

[color=3000000]Note: Many threads asking questions about what The Silmarillion is, if they should read it, or asking for advice on reading it are here merged together.[/color]


*What is The Silmarillion?  *


After the death of J.R.R. Tolkien, his son Christopher put _The Silmarillion_ together from writings that his father had worked on throughout his life, and even attempted to have published along with _The Lord of the Rings_.
The Silmarillion quickly tells of the creation of the universe, with most attention to the creation of Middle-earth. It goes on to tell of the coming of the different people of Middle-earth, and the amazing struggles that have taken place throughout history. Rather than getting to know a small group of characters very well and following them throughout the book, you will get know a lot of people, but you will not know them all well, and you will not find much dialog. The book contains many tales, though seperate, they are related and together give the story of the first age, wherein the people of Middle-earth fought against the relentless torment of Melkor who is Morgoth, the first Dark Lord of Middle-earth to whom Dragons, orcs, Balrogs, and even Sauron being shaped or currupted by him, were merely sevants. These tales mostly involve the Noldor, that is a race of elves who were doomed, and the Edain, the elf freinds who aided the Noldor in the battles against Morgoth. The Silmarillion also contains the second age stories of the fall of Numenor, and of the making of the Rings of Power. The book contains answers to many questions one might have after reading The Lord of The Rings because the events told here are the legends behind the Third age. 

*Should I read The Silmarillion?  *

[color=3000000]Here's what some of the forum members say about the book:[/color]

-Do you enjoy the Lord of the Rings as a fantasy novel or as a historic book of a mythical place?
-Are Elrond, Galadriel, Sauron only characters of the story for you, or do you feel their deep relation with the past?
-Should the Elvish-Dwarvish enmity, the Dúnedain of the North, the ancient port of Pelargir, the Balrog of Moria be left unexplained as mysterious aspects of a story or do you want to learn their meanings.
If all the previous questions are answered by the second option, then Silmarillion is the next book that you should read.
My personal experience with the tales of the First Age of Middle Earth cannot be put into words. The emotional impact from the reading of such tales of great deeds and sad fates was great. Recollecting these days when I first delved into the ancient days of ME, I can only envy those who will experience it for the first time.
Beleriand, the land of Elves, is waiting for you to explore through the magnificent pen of professor Tolkien. [color=3000000]- _gate7ole_[/color]


To be frank with you I'm not a big fan of the Sil. It's a great read, and as a companion to LotR it's really facinating, but sometimes it feels like it is bogging down. One thing I love about LotR is it's sense of movement. The narrative is always moving, and there is always some journey. The Sil often feels like a collection of somewhat obscure tales that don't seem to have any particular context. It's still better then 99% of the books out there, simply because of Tolkiens masterful prose. But I miss a lot of the smaller, "day-to-day" details that make LotR really memorable. The Sil feels much more like a "scholarly" work.[color=3000000]- _anonymous_[/color]


For me, the Silmarillion is one of the most beautiful books ever written. It is a treasure of words, myths, legends, sorrows, and beauty.

I first came across the Silmarillion in a bookstore after I had read Lord of the Rings. It was a joy to find another book by Tolkien, since I had enjoyed LotR so much. I opened it up to the first chapter, read Ainulindalë, and was hooked! The elevated language, the beautiful creation story – imagine singing a universe into being! The idea itself was beautiful enough, and add to that Tolkien’s gift with words...

To me, the Sil’s appeal is both aesthetic and emotional. Here are sorrows to wrench the heart and beauties to elevate the soul. Who can read of Túrin Turambar’s grievous slaying of his friend Beleg, without weeping. Or of Níniel, Tear-maiden, bewitched by Glaurung, who is doomed to love her own brother and conceive a child by him unaware, and who casts herself into Cabed-en-Aras in despair. Who does not cry out in anguish at the kinslaying at Alqualondë, or at the poisoning of the Two Trees of Valinor. All are brought to desolation through the lies and evil malice of Morgoth, more terrible than even Sauron, his servant.

Yet here also are joys, written in exceedingly fair words, that quench a soul’s desire for beauty: 

Beren coming upon Lúthien dancing 
“at a time of evening under moonrise, as she danced upon the unfading grass in the glades beside Esgalduin. Then all memory of his pain departed from him, and he fell into an enchantment; for Lúthien was the most beautiful of all the Children of Ilúvatar. Blue was her raiment as the unclouded heaven, but her eyes were grey as the starlit evening; her mantle was sewn with golden flowers, but her hair was dark as the shadows of twilight. As the light upon the leaves of the trees, as the voice of clear waters, as the stars above the mists of the worlds, such was her glory and her loveliness; and in her face was a shining light.”,

The awakening of the Firstborn
“by the starlit mere of Cuiviénen, Water of Awakening, they rose from the sleep of Ilúvatar; and while they dwelt yet silent by Cuiviénen their eyes beheld first of all things the stars of heaven.”,

Varda Elentári kindling the stars
“Then Varda went forth from the council, and she looked out from the height of Taniquetil, and beheld the darkness of Middle-earth beneath the innumerable stars, faint and far. Then she began a great labour, greatest of all the works of the Valar since their coming into Arda. She took the silver dews from the vats of Telperion, and therewith she made new stars and brighter against the coming of the Firstborn; wherfore she whose name out of the deeps of time and the labours of Eä was Tintallë, the Kindler...”

and Yavanna Kemetári calling forth the Two Trees of Valinor with her song
“And as they watched, upon the mound there came forth two slender shoots; and silence was over all the world in that hour, nor was there any other sound save the chanting of Yavanna. Under her song the saplings grew and became fair and tall, and came to flower; and thus there awoke in the world the Two Trees of Valinor. Of all things which Yavanna made they have most renown, and about their fate all the tales of the Eldar days are woven.”

As for subject matter, the Silmarillion is wonderful in this respect as well. There is mythology: the creation story, the descriptions of the Valar and their powers, how the features of the earth, such as the sun and the moon, were formed, etc. There are legends: Beren and Lúthien’s Quest for the Silmaril, the Voyage of Eärendil to implore the Valar’s aid against Morgoth. And there are fierce battles and tales of valiant deeds, such as Húrin standing alone against the fury of the orcs and of Gothmog. And lastly, there is history, to satisfy a LotR lover’s desire for more, more, more! about what came before the events in Middle-earth.

My admiration and love for this book are of the highest order. I have been moved by its sorrows and its beauties, and I return to it again and again. I will always be grateful to Tolkien for creating this gift.[color=3000000]_- Elennainie_[/color]



These are most amazing tales I have read, and they all belong to the same world. Anyone who loves Middle-earth can't do wrong by trying this book. [color=3000000]- _Nóm
_[/color]


----------



## Confusticated

*Suggestions for easier reading:  *

[color=3000000]*[/color] Always remember that this work is a history, and NOT a novel. Names, places, events, etc. tend to appear quite often, and it's very easy to get as lost as Thorin and company in Mirkwood. Attempting to skim the book is a very bad idea. Instead, read at a relatively slow pace (a difficult task for a semi-speed reader such as myself) and whenever you come across a word (usually names) that you are unsure about, take the time to look it up in the wonderful index that Christopher Tolkien provides. 

[color=3000000]*[/color] Something that I've heard of several people doing, and that I have done to some extent myself, is taking notes as you read. This doesn't mean the kind of notes that you'd make for a test in school, but rather important names that you want to keep straight or remember. Perhaps you might make a chart or a list of the Valar, or your own "tree" to keep the various branches of Elves straight, or a list of "alternate" names. (Tolkien often gives us names in words in multiple languages, and this might be a good way to keep them straight until you've become fluent in Quenya yourself ) 

[color=3000000]*[/color] In one of the volumes of The History Of The Lord Of The Rings, Christopher Tolkien explains that his father worked on the manuscript of The Lord Of The Rings in "waves", constantly going back a few chapters and rewriting. This is a technique that I've used somewhat with The Silmarillion and I've found that it works well, especially with remembering exactly which Elf is the son of another Elf, or which Vala did what. I think this technique works because the history in the book is ***ulative, each chapter building on the chapters before it.

[color=3000000]*[/color] Don't forget that you can always ask your brothers and sisters of the forum about anything that you just don't understand, or are having a hard time with. Most of us are quite friendly, and love to help others learn about the works of our beloved Tolkien. [color=3000000]_- FoolOfATook_[/color]

[color=3000000]
An graphic version of these first two posts, as well as another text version that has some extras and will be added to in the future can be found at the TolkienWiki. My thanks to the many members who contributed to the content of these posts.[/color]


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I

*Is the Sil worth getting?*

Sure, I've read the Sil before, but is it worth having in your possession? I enjoy reading the LotR books over again, but I'm not sure if having the Sil would make me want to read it again. Let me know what you think


----------



## Gothmog

In my view, very much so. I read not only LotR over and over but also The Hobbit and the Silmarillion. I enjoy the Sil every bit as much as The Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I

Does Tolkien have any more epic stories besides the LotR and the Hobit? I know the sil is epic, but any more dialogue stories?


----------



## Anamatar IV

definetly worth getting. IN fact I just got my copy in the mail today!

He wrote farmer giles of ham but thats not really M-Eish. Im not sure if Unfinished Tales or History of Middle Earth are what youre looking for. I thought those were like elaborations of what's happened in middle earth and alternate endings and such. Or am completely wrong


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I

Thanks Anamatar, and remember.... Long live the Mountain Kings!!! Or whatever they are called now...


----------



## redline2200

The Sil is definitly worth getting. I think the only wasy to truly understand the Lord of the Rings is by reading the Sil. I am about half way through the book right now and this is my first time reading it. I now look at the LOTR completely differently than I ever have. I think it is a must have for any one that loves the LOTR


----------



## Arvedui

If you like the LOTR, you'll love the Sil. It might be a little hard to get the first couple of times you read it, but as redline 2200 says it:


> I think it is a must have for any one that loves the LOTR


It brings a whole new understanding to LOTR. IMO it is also better.


----------



## Eledhwen

The Silmarillion is worth getting because:

1. The stories are great
2. The more times you read it, the easier the names are to recognise
3. You'll keep it out of the library too long and get a fine
4. It gives genealogies
5. It gives indices of Pronounciation, names and Elvish language elements.
6. There is no item 6
7. You'll look clever and well read when people see it on your shelf
8. Other Tolkien fans who enter your home will see the book and recognise you as a kindren spirit
9. You can write screen plays for each of the stories and send them to P.Jackson et al
10. It will make the reading of Unfinished Tales, Book of Lost Tales 1&2 and History of Middle Earth not only possible but comprehensible and enjoyable.


----------



## Gil-Galad

*Re: Is the Sil worth getting?*

I will say only two words to explain my opinion:"Of course!"


----------



## Beruthiel

Not only is it worth getting, it is worth re-reading over and over again! (This from someone who has read it at least 40 times...)
I have seen (but haven't yet bought) the illustrated edition. I have been lusting after it for a long time,though.
My original paperback (bought in 1979) has long since fallen to pieces. I think I am on my fourth copy of it now. Hardcover, this time!


----------



## Nefarious

Definitely worth getting.. I read it as a library book but often wish I had a copy to which I may refer. 

As for more middle-earth books, what about Adventures of Tom Bombadil?


----------



## FREEDOM!

*What is the Silmarillion??*

What is the Silmarillion??

(sorrry if this has already been discussed but i don't have time to read everything.)


----------



## Anamatar IV

It is a book about the quest for the Silmarils, the jewels of Feanor. It is the epic history of the elves of Beleriand and of the wars against the Dark Lord, Morgoth.

 

I got that all off my Silmarillion cover


----------



## Gil-Galad

Well,obviously it is a book.A great book.The greatest book ever!So READ IT AS SOON AS POSSIBLE!


----------



## FREEDOM!

I'll read it after i read TTT and ROTK. So it's about the elves fighting gains Morgoth, that would tell me alot if i knew who Morgoth is.


----------



## Anamatar IV

the dark lord...greatest of Valar...creator of orcs, dragons, balrogs, trolls, and other wicked things, can only create mockeries of things that are good, coveter of the silmarils. I know my bad dudes


----------



## Gil-Galad

> _Originally posted by FREEDOM! _
> *I'll read it after i read TTT and ROTK. So it's about the elves fighting gains Morgoth, that would tell me alot if i knew who Morgoth is. *


Ufffffffffffffffff.......just read it.then you will understand everything or almost everything.See a thread about Morgoth posted here to find who he is.


----------



## FREEDOM!

Whats the title of the thread??

well i'd have to go by the Silmarilion, whereas my sister just got TTT.


----------



## Nefmariel

That book sounds interesting I will read it!


----------



## Gil-Galad

> _Originally posted by Nefmariel _
> *That book sounds interesting I will read it! *


It is definitely the most interesting book you wil read ever!!


----------



## Finduilas

Yes,it is,indeed.But Gil-Galad don't be so enthusiastic although if it wasn't you I wouldn't have read the Sil and even the LOTR.
Thank you and now when I think about ,please,do be so enthusiastic and MAKE them read.


----------



## Gil-Galad

> _Originally posted by Finduilas _
> *Yes,it is,indeed.But Gil-Galad don't be so enthusiastic although if it wasn't you I wouldn't have read the Sil and even the LOTR.
> Thank you and now when I think about ,please,do be so enthusiastic and MAKE them read. *


I'll be,I promise!


----------



## Lhunithiliel

You might find it interesting to read this:
A Silmarillion Guide 

I'm sure it will help you understand that this book is not to be missed 

Lhun


----------



## Goldberry1234

*Advice for getting through it*

Help!

I have read the Silmarillion once, which is to say I have looked at every page of it, and about 1/8 of actually absorbed. I'm finding it to be much like trying to read the Bible; and was wondering if I could get advice from some who have read it with more ease about the best way to tackle this book? Apparently (at least for me) reading it through like a novel just isn't working. I've been considering reading through it with a notebook at my side for notes... advice? Thanks!


----------



## Húrin Thalion

Well... Whta you should do to get through it is not to take too much care for the chapters that are a little more difficult or less interesting. When you ahve read it all read it again and you will understand them better. That is my only advice.

Húrin Thalion


----------



## Finduilas

Well,I do take some notes (about difficult names and places) but I think reading it once again with a map realy helps because it gives you a visual image of the teritory and even later when you read other works you will be able to imagine everything and you wouldn't need to use a map anymore.Moreover,in this way you remember names of places easier.
That's all I can say.


----------



## Maedhros

The _Published Silmarillion_ is a very beautiful book. I know that in the beginning the Ainulindalë and the Valaquenta can be a little boooooooooring, even the first chapters of the Quenta Silmarillion, but when you get to the part about Fëanáro, it really gets good.


----------



## Rangerdave

The best advice I can give on geting through the Silmarillion, is to not to try get through it.

Read the works in sections. I find it best to think of each chapter, not as a continuation of a single narrative, but as a completely seperate work. 

Also, either photocopy or make your own genelogical chart of who's related to who. Also it is a good idea to write down a list that contains all the secondary names of characters.

But the most important piece of advice I can give you is to say "Take your time". 

I hope this helps

RD


----------



## Sarah

I got it on CD for xmas, and that helps alot.


----------



## morello13

in my first reading i feel i have absorbed a prety good amount of it
i mainly did this by constantly refering to the glossary asnd also reading one or two chpaters a day only and often rereading a paragraph or going back to an ealier passage of the chapter to fully grasp the information given


----------



## Earth&Fire

*Elves*

i want to learn about elves. 
where they come from attributes, stories about them
as much as i can.
is there a book o something that sums up alot of elvish stuff?


----------



## FoolOfATook

If you want to learn a lot about the history of Tolkien's Elves try The Silmarillion.


----------



## Aragorn21

*Who thinks I should read The Silmarillion?*

I'v been wondering if this is a really good book to read to learn more about middle earth.


----------



## Niniel

Duh... of course you should read it, ASAP! You'll find more info than you can handle....


----------



## Thorin

Yes, it very much is! It is hard to get through for some because of its narrative format, but it is worth it for the information you glean out of it concerning the First and Second Ages, the rise of the Numenoreans and their history, the Valar, Morgoth and the battles in ME, the Elf lords and how and where Galadriel, Elrond and Cirdan play a role in the other ages. It also shows the races of man and the alliances formed. Alot of the things mentioned in LoTR fleetingly (i.e. Numenoreans, Beren and Luthien, Gil-Galad and Isildur) are laid out in these books.

Another necessary companion to Sil is Unfinished Tales. It covers some of the same things as Sil but adds many more. (Thorin and Gandalf's conversation before they recruit Bilbo, the five Wizards and much more)

Your knowledge and enjoyment of Middle Earth will be greatly enhanced by these two books.

Have fun!


----------



## Confusticated

It is the best way to learn more about Middle-earth. If you look around this area of the forum you will find that other people have asked this same question, and you might be interested in reading the answers they got. If you're interested in learning more and hearing amazing tales then you should try reading it. Not everyone loves the book as much as they love The Lord of the Rings, but some (I am one) love it more. It's well worth giving it a shot.


----------



## Skyfang

Read it. I've just started reading it. It's very interesting to read!


----------



## Nardil

If reading LotR or the Hobbit left you wanting more, then by all means read it! If you haven't read some of Tolkien's other works I'm not sure I'd recommend it. It is a lot of information to throw at someone who isn't a fan yet.


----------



## Aragorn21

Thank you mates I'll read it as soon as bro's done.


----------



## Gil-Galad

And after you read The Sil ,the next book you should read is Unfinished Tales.


----------



## Aragorn21

Will do.


----------



## Rangerdave

I of course voted that you should indeed read the Silmarillion, but not for the most obvious of reasons.

My vote has nothing to do with my love of Tolkien's work or of the power of epic literature.

I believe that you should read everything that you can get your hot little hands on**

RD

** with the possible exceptions of the TV Guide and the National Inquirer***

*** Unless you really need to know which diner Elvis and Batboy are frequenting lately with their escaped alien friends.


----------



## Aragorn21

lol actually right now their VERY cold   lol


----------



## Wynston

I just finished the Sil and honestly its one of the best books I've ever read. Just terrific. I actually started UT before the Sil, then realized I wanted to read the Sil before UT, so now I'm going back and finishing UT! After I'm done with all that, I intend to read LoTR and maybe the Hobbit again. With so much background, I think that the story will just mean so much more when I read it now.


----------



## Carantalath

I definitely think that you should read the Sil. It's a great book and clears up a lot of things about the ages before the War of the Ring and the Hobbit.


----------



## ]V[orwen

Don't be fool!
You must read it! 
It's more amazing than Lotr


----------



## jallan

For genuine folk traditions about Elves, Fairies, Goblins, Pucas and such, probably the best general book is _An Encyclopedia of Fairies: Hobgoblins, Brownies, Bogies, and Other Supernatural Creatures_ by Katherine Mary Briggs.

Unfortunately it seems to be out of print currently, but you may be able to find it in a library or used book store.

For Tolkien's Elves, which he himself insisted rightly were not much like the Elves of folklore, the only sources are, naturally, Tolkien's own writing and commentary on Tolkien's writing.

Of course there are numerous "Elves" of various kinds in English literature and in children's books.

Though Tolkien Elves are of human size, most beings called _Elves_ in genuine folklore are smaller.


----------



## Finduilas

*Who thinks I should read The Silmarillion?*

I think this is the silliest question I have read!


----------



## Gil-Galad

*Re: Who thinks I should read The Silmarillion?*



> _Originally posted by Finduilas _
> *I think this is the silliest question I have read! *


don't say that,there were sillier than that question.


----------



## Finduilas

For Tolkien's Elves,try these sites:
www.ardalambion.com
www.elendor.net
www.tolkien.cro.net/talesong.html
www.annalsofarda.dk
www.barrowdowns.com - this is a great funny site


----------



## Lossen Vana

Try amazon 4 outta date books they always have used ones! And thanks for this post being here cuse I was going to ask the same question! LOL.


----------



## siptfire7

*What is the Silmarillion?*

I never read the book, so I was wondering what is the Silmarillion?


----------



## BlackCaptain

Well, There were 2 great lamps that lighted the world. They were destroyed, and then 2 trees were made that gave light. Jewles called Silmarills were made that had the light of the trees in them. The trees were eventualy destroyed too, and these jewels were the last things in the world that had light in them, and they were held by Melkor, the ultimate enemy. The story "The Silmarillion" is pretty much about the war faught about these jewels.


----------



## Lasgalen

The Silmarils are three jewels made by Feanor. They had the light of the Two Trees captures within them. The book The Silmarillion  tells the story not only of these jewels, but also many other tales of other Elves of the First Age. It also, at the end of the book, tells a little about Isildur and the ring. This is a very brief synopsis. 

-Lasgalen


----------



## Gil-Galad

The Silmarillion is obvioulsy a book that I strongly recommend to you.It can't be desribed,it can't be epitomized,it should be read.


----------



## FoolOfATook

The Silmarillion is the name given to a volume collected a few major Middle-earth texts-

Ainulindale- The tale of the creation of Arda
Valaquenta- The account of the Valar, as well as of the Maiar
Quenta Silmarillion- The tale of the Elves in the First Age, focusing on the wars between the Elves and the dark lord Morgoth, fought in large part over his theft of the Silmarils
Akallabeth- The story of the island of Numenor, and its downfall

and

Of The Rings Of Power And The Third Age- Pretty self evident.


----------



## Beleg

*The Silmarillion is obvioulsy a book that I strongly recommend to you.It can't be desribed,it can't be epitomized,it should be read.*

Gil-Galad, some people do think alike! Ne-way Sil contains one of the most Heart Warming tragedies in the English Litrature. (For Me.)


----------



## ???

It is a book that tells about what happened before LOTR. It tells about elves and stuff.


----------



## Gil-Galad

> _Originally posted by Beleg_strongbow _
> [BGil-Galad, some people do think alike! Ne-way Sil contains one of the most Heart Warming tragedies in the English Litrature. (For Me.) [/B]


 Hmmmm............you are right.The tragedies there are so great that I always feel awful when I read them.But I don't think they are the greatest I've ever read.


----------



## Theoden_king

*Is it worth it?*

I have read the hobbit and the lord of the rings, several times and I am now considering reading the silmarillion. The only thing is I didn't like elves at all in the hobbit or lord of the rings, and the silmarillion is about elves isn't it? so i was wondering wether you think it would be worth reading?


----------



## Arvedui

It is not only about Elves. It is Tolkien's attempt to write a mythology for England, and therefore contains also:
The creation of Earth, the coming of Elves and Men, the creation of Dwarves, and a lot of wonderful tales.
Reading the Silmarillion will give you a very good background for a lot of the information there is in The Hobbit and Lord of the Rings.

It is worth it!


----------



## Theoden_king

Thats it then, tonight I will borrow a copy of it from my uncle and I hope that I enjoy it as much as the other two boks I have read.


----------



## Arvedui

I think you will. It is a somewhat different book though, with a lot of names. i think most of those who have read it, had to read it twice (at least) to keep up with 'who's who.'


----------



## Wynston

Definitely worth it. I was a little apprehensive at first due to what others have said about it, but I found that it wasn't a very hard read and I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## f0enix_rising

*Just finished it.*

I just finished the Sil about a week ago, and enjoyed it very much. Although, not in the same way as the Hobbit and the LoTR. 

The Sil, in my opinion, reads less like a novel or tale and more like a history book. The stories are all interesting and provide a lot of depth into ME history and the battle between good and evil, but there are A LOT of names and places to keep track of (read: you might want to keep a notebook or something). But, maybe that's just me.

That said, I really did like the book and will read it again before I start the Hobbit over.

My $0.02


----------



## Ithrynluin

And for some additional information on all three books I would recommend Unfinished Tales, which have much new information and are very interesting. After that, the History of Middle Earth books come in handy.


----------



## FoolOfATook

> And for some additional information on all three books I would recommend Unfinished Tales, which have much new information and are very interesting.



I would also recomend Humphrey Carpenter's collection of the letters of J.R.R Tolkien, which provide a great deal of information both about Middle-earth, and Tolkien's thoughts and ideas as he wrote them. Carpenter's _Biography_ and Tolkien's lecture "On Fairy Stories", which can be found in _Tree and Leaf, The Tolkien Reader_ and _A Tolkien Miscellaney_ is also incredibly interesting, as you can see Tolkien's ideas about stories and storytelling, and then you can apply those ideas to his Middle-earth Legendarium.


----------



## Niniel

I completely second your advice of reading the Letters of Tolkien. Read them as soon as you can! Spread the word!


----------



## Eledhwen

If you're looking for "and they all lived happily ever after, even to the end of their days" then you won't find it in the Silmarillion. What you will find are some of the greatest stories in English literature. Remember, the man who wrote them also wrote Lord of the Rings. There are spiders, dragons, hounds - both good and evil; there is covetousness, jealousy, betrayal, love, &c; and there are terrible battles, great sacrifices and miraculous escapes. You also get to find out, right from the beginning, who it is that watches over Middle Earth and its inhabitants, and you finally get to know what Samwise Gamgee is on about when he talks about him and Frodo being part of the great tales of old. Lord of the Rings needs the Silmarillion.


----------



## GuardianRanger

*Just Finished!*

I just finished the Silmarillion...and it was far better than I expected. I couldn't believe how much I liked it. I have a lot of Tolkien to read before I read it again, but I know I just have to.

One question that stands out at me at the moment:

I understand parts of The Silmarillion were written before The Lord Of The Rings, but I'm assuming that "Of The Rings Of Power" were written after the completion of The Lord Of The Rings. Am I right? 

On to the Atlas Of Middle Earth, before I read Unfinished Tales.


----------



## redline2200

As far as your question, I couldn't really answer it but I'm jst saying that keep reading! Tolkien's books only get better and with each one and I think you are reading them in good order. After you finish UT you should chech out the History of Middle-earth books; thats what i am reading next. It is good to hear about people finishing more of Tolkien's books; they're all so good!


----------



## Theoden_king

Looks like I've got a lot of reading in store for me  lol


----------



## GuardianRanger

After Unfinished Tales, I was thinking of reading either Letters, or Carpenter's biography. When those are done, I'll probably read the Annotated Hobbit, which I got for Christmas. Then, I think I have a decision. Read Lord of the Rings again (with new insight and knowledge after reading all of the other books) or read the History of Middle Earth.


----------



## Gil-Galad

> _Originally posted by GuardianRanger _
> *After Unfinished Tales, I was thinking of reading either Letters, or Carpenter's biography. When those are done, I'll probably read the Annotated Hobbit, which I got for Christmas. Then, I think I have a decision. Read Lord of the Rings again (with new insight and knowledge after reading all of the other books) or read the History of Middle Earth. *


You can also read BOLT(Books of Lsot Tales)I'm reading them these days and they are very interesting in my opinion.
By the way congratulations for the finishing of The Sil.


----------



## Gil-Galad

> _Originally posted by Theoden_king _
> *Looks like I've got a lot of reading in store for me  lol *


Yeah,you have many things to read ,but don't forget to tell us when you finish The Sil whether you like it.I'm sure you'll like.It is greater than LOTR and The Hobbit.


----------



## Theoden_king

I haven't managed to get hold of a copy yet because my uncle is on holiday so I cant borrow his  but my girlfriend is going to buy it me today, if she finds it, so that I shut up about getting it


----------



## Celebithil

Yes definately worth it best book i've read.


----------



## Celebithil

It is my opinion the best work of Tolkien. Highly reccomend it


----------



## CelebrianTiwele

i thot the sil was v. good but v. confusing, im reading it for the second time. does ne one know where i can get the lost tales books (other than online)?

namaarie,
Celebrian Tiwele


----------



## Elendil3119

The Sil is definitely worth the read. I would also suggest Unfinished Tales, and possibly the rest of the History of Middle Earth series. You could probably find both BoLT books in your local bookstore. Come March 13th, both books are being republished and will be available on Amazon. Yay!

--Elendil3119--


----------



## elvenprincess13

*Does anybody else think it's hard?*

Does anybody other than me think that The Simarillion is the toughest Tolkien book to read?   !!! It's kind of like a mixture of the tradtional Tolkien language with some Shakespere thrown in. It's really good but pretty tough.


----------



## Celebthôl

yes it is, but it is also a very good book, once you get used to the complexity it becomes easier!


----------



## BlackCaptain

It got real hard for me, i just went back a couple chapters and started off from there.. But i agree with you...


----------



## Anamatar IV

I thought it was a bit hard...what with all the names (who the heck is Feanor?)

But if you bookmark the index in the end of the book it's easier.

And, as with all Tolkien books, RE READ IT! Anamatar's advice.


----------



## YayGollum

Ick. Why does The Sil. always confuse people? Is it just the names? It's mostly just a bunch of little stories. How is that confusing? oh well.


----------



## Link

If you think the Silmarillion is hard, try The Book of Lost Tales part1 & 2, jeez louise, this thing is impossible.


----------



## Niniel

It thought it was hard the first time I read it (all those Elves starting with F...) but I read it three times and by now it's pretty clear, so just reread it (as you should do with all Tolkien's books of course).


----------



## Snaga

Try reading Sil aloud. It works... believe it or not.


----------



## Feanorian

I agree I read the Sil in 8th grade and the only part I found confusing was the names but as said before re-read it the more times you read it the more you get out of it. Finally some recognition for the dificulty of the book of lost tales, its alot harder to read then the Sil, I read the Sil in under a week but the part 1 took about a month so much time i couldnt finish reading it before i returned it to my friend, i need to buy the set though i have more time and understanding now.


If you think the Silmarillion is hard, try The Book of Lost Tales part1 & 2, jeez louise, this thing is impossible.


----------



## Michel Delving

Just finished it today (Silmarillion - not Lost Tales).. To be honest half the time I couldn't tell who was who or what was what but I got the general idea. The profusion a characters is obviously hardest and isn't helped by the fact they all have about three different names depending on the language. I suppose the complexity is what appeals to purists. The only time I really got it was when things from LotR were mentioned (Balrogs, Sauron,etc). And I voraciously read anything regarding Morgoth. I thought the Beren and Luthien bit was easiest and the best story. The most fascinating part was the background stuff to LotR at the end. That, I did get!

I think the reason it's so hard is that it is a completely original idea that we have little preconceived ideas about. The Void, The Valar, The Lamps, The Simarils, The White Tree........


----------



## Elendil3119

The first time I read it, it was pretty confusing, but now I'm rereading it after taking a 6-mo. break, and it makes MUCH more sense.


----------



## YayGollum

Okay. Got it. My question was answered. You people just have trouble with keeping track of names. oh well. sorry about that. *hides* Have fun.


----------



## Theoden_king

*Just finished it*

I just finished reading the sil. Yay me! I didn't think it was as complicated as everyone says, I grasped the names and places pretty well. It even made me like a couple of elves, I hated elves before reading it but I actually really liked the character of Feanor and Ecthelion although he wasn't in it enough!

On to Unfinished Tales next!!


----------



## Inderjit S

For more on Ecthelion read BoLT 2. 

Oh and well done.


----------



## Theoden_king

Alright I will be sure to check it out


----------



## spirit

i will read it after i finish queen of the damned. i am a slowish reader. but i need to but that book first and i cant fund it anywhere in town!


----------



## Gil-Galad

*Re: Just finished it*



> _Originally posted by Theoden_king _
> *I just finished reading the sil. Yay me! I didn't think it was as complicated as everyone says, I grasped the names and places pretty well. It even made me like a couple of elves, I hated elves before reading it but I actually really liked the character of Feanor and Ecthelion although he wasn't in it enough!
> 
> On to Unfinished Tales next!! *


 .........
It wasn't difficult?!Then try UT!and BOLT!
The most difficult thing in UT is about Celeborn and Galadriel,I had lots of problems when I read it for first time.


----------



## Gil-Galad

I don't think the Sil is the most difficult one.Probably the first pages are hard to be read but the question is to get used to the style of writing.
I personally think that BOLT1 is very difficult because of Tolkien's poetry.


----------



## ChunkyLover53

I didn't think it was that hard when i read it...i enjoyed relooking up names, too. But when I read another book that had 2.5x the amount of pages in a shorter time...I thought differently. It must have been a hard book for me, but I just don't read books that often to be be able to tell, until now.


----------



## Idril

I have to admit getting lost while reading Sil, but I'm not too worried as I figured on re-reading, I'll catch up with the various threads. The names do make it a tad confusing.


----------



## Theoden_king

no, not as difficult as everyone makes out, maybe im just good with names?? I want to read UT next then i will go onto BoLT


----------



## Beleg

I suggest you should read letters before starting Home series. The most difficult work of Tolkien that i have yet come across is Adventures of Tom Bombadil and Notion Club Papers. Scary things, Both!


----------



## Bombadillo

adventures of tombombadil hard to read? just get into the ryme and let you drag with the flow... it isnt hard, but wonderfull!


----------



## Thorin

> _Originally posted by Theoden_king _
> *no, not as difficult as everyone makes out, maybe im just good with names?? I want to read UT next then i will go onto BoLT *



Yes, definitely read UT it is almost like the Silmarillion companion. It also sheds light on events and characters that directly involve The Hobbit and LoTR. BoLT I and II are both hard reading. If you want to read a good HoME series (though I've only read 3 so I'm not an expert yet) read Vol X, Morgoth's Ring. It is mostly about stuff from the Silmarillion but expands on much that Sil does not (i,e. the war of the Valar, age and time reckoning and when the Elves did what they did in what year)

However, if you are going to read BoLT II, definitely skip the rest and read "The Fall of Gondolin", it is most impressive!


----------



## Celebithil

I thought the whole Auinundale section was really hard to read the first time and had to go back and read it but after that it gets better a lot better. And now I even enjoy that section.


----------



## Feanorian

I dont think that you realize how much you get out if when you read something as Detailed as the Sil, although it seems like you forget things but when you hear them brought up say here in TTF you remember and the more you hear discussed the more you remember, although it is always best to go back and re-read it.


----------



## Aiwendil2

> However, if you are going to read BoLT II, definitely skip the rest and read "The Fall of Gondolin", it is most impressive!



I advise not skipping around, but rather reading all of HoMe in order (after UT). Without reading things in order (and especially without reading Christopher's commentary) it is easy to get lost in terms of where the works fit in the overall scheme of Tolkien's writing. It is also (I think) quite enjoyable to see the evolution of the mythology from its beginning in BoLT to the latest writings of the early 1970s.


----------



## Lasgalen

What I had a hard time with is multiple names. An Elf would go by one name at first. Later on Tolkien would start using another name and I would get half-way done with the chapter before I realized they were the same Elf. Much easier the second reading because I knew who everyone was. 

-Lasgalen


----------



## f0enix_rising

Congrats! I still haven't had the time to pick it up for a 2nd read, but will soon (I hope)!


----------



## Popqueen62

Yes, I agree, it was increasingly difficult to read. If you read it slowly and in big chunks, then it'll be a lot easier. It's very difficult to get used to the writing style, and it takes a while. But, if your not really sure what is happening, I would suggest that you either start over, or go back a couple of chapters to help you comprehend it more. Good luck with it.


----------



## Popqueen62

*Re-reading the Silmarrilion*

Okay, I read the Silmarrilion not too long ago. I barely remember anything, so I'm going to re-read it. I almost want to take notes just to make more sense of it. If I do that though, it'll take forever. What do you guys suggest besides reading slower ect.?


----------



## Ithrynluin

After reading each chapter, I suggest you tackle the wonderful Silmarillion chapter by chapter discussions right here in this forum. They will help you understand things better, and clarify some issues. You can also ask whatever is bothering you in one of those chapters.

So far, the following sections/chapters of the Silmarillion have been discussed:

The Ainulindalë 

The Valaquenta 

Chapter 1: Of the beginning of days 

Chapter 2: Of Aulë and Yavanna 

Chapter 3: Of the coming of the Elves and the captivity of Melkor 

Chapter 4: Of Thingol and Melian 

Chapter 5: Of Eldamar and the princes of the Eldalië 

Chapter 6: Of Fëanor and the unchaining of Melkor 

A new chapter is discussed every three weeks.

Hope it helps. Enjoy re-reading the Sil.


----------



## BlackCaptain

Sweet! I'd be in here more often if I knew that. Jeez this forum is handy...


----------



## BlackCaptain

Woah that first ones long... lol... hehe


----------



## Ithrynluin

I'm glad you are finding the chapter by chapter discussions enjoyable, MorgulKing. I hope you share some of your thoughts with us there. 

When a chapter intro is posted, it is made sticky (meaning it stays on the top of this forum), and it remains sticky for some time - usually until it stops being active. After that, its stickyness is removed and the thread falls into oblivion so to speak. But we can always resurrect them by posting our comments or new insight into the topic there. The links I provided in my previous post should make searching for these intros less difficult.


----------



## Inderjit S

Just re-read it SLOWLY, and do it again and again, well you get the point....


----------



## Gil-Galad

> _Originally posted by Inderjit S _
> *Just re-read it SLOWLY, and do it again and again, well you get the point.... *


.....and again,and again,and again.........and you will realize it is the greatest book you have ever read!


----------



## Popqueen62

Thanks, those links especially helped. Hey i may actually have fun staying at home with a hernia, and the stomache flu! Thanks.
popqueen62


----------



## EOWYN OF ROHAN

I finally just finished The Sil (a few minutes ago) to me it has been the most difficult book I've ever read to be honest. Not only that English is not my first language, although I understand it perfectly, Tolkien makes it kind of hard but also the names, change of names and places. On every page I had to go back to the index to see who the were talking about  I definately have to re-read it but my brain is too tired to do it. i'll just start with UT to see how it goes and then I might read it again although I want to read them all at a time!!!!!! oh well I have a ton of questions but I guess I'll post them somewhere else...


----------



## Lantarion

I've read the Silmarillion four or five times, and only on the fourth time did I actually comprehend absolutely everything. Although the first time I read it I was twelve years old..  Impossible.
I normally don't have much trouble with names.. But remembering the geography and the course of time within the Silmarillion is a real challenge. I now have the geography down pretty well, after sifting through maps for weekks on end, but the timeframe is quite unclear.. Although the Annals of Beleriand help with this.


----------



## Idril

YAY!! I've finished Sil yesterday. I can't say I got all of it - some bits were a bit slow moving and I lost track of who is who abit, I daresay I'll catch up on the re-read.

I'll go fot UT next I think before I try and re-read it though.


----------



## Beleg

Ithr can we also post our comments or ideas in the Silmarillion chapter discussion? Have all the chapters been assigned to respective people to base this lecture upon?


----------



## Gil-Galad

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *I've read the Silmarillion four or five times, and only on the fourth time did I actually comprehend absolutely everything. *


Everything?I thought the Sil has some philosophical problems which are difficult to be solved even nowadays.Facts from there are not able to be remembered,ideas too,but they are at least possible to be understand.At the same time I think there are questions that could be widely discussed without finding an answer.


----------



## Michel Delving

Would anyone like to admit that The Silmarillion is just badly written? Especially compared to the Lord of the Rings. It's more of a sketchy outline for a much bigger work. It is not the work of an author with his readers in mind, otherwise it would be easier to follow. Look at Lord of the Rings, that's a massive work with a plethora of characters but I was glued to every page because of the story and followed every line with ease.


----------



## Idril

I'm not sure I'd say it was badly written. It's a different style. LotRs is a novel, whereas Sil is a collection of short stories concerning the backbround of the LotRs characters.


----------



## Beleg

Congies Idril at finishing Sil! 
And How can you say it is Badly Written? If at all it's more interesting then Lotr. Its just different from LOTR. It might not be easy to comprehend in First read, due to the Massive Appendixs, but it sure catches the Interests of the reader by Providing reader with the challenge of Understanding it.


----------



## Michel Delving

A good book shouldn't challenge the reader it should enrapture, capture and thrill. All the best books come with 3/4" inch steel nails that pierce your hands and attach you to the book. The Silmarillion isn't one of them.


----------



## Idril

Arghhhhhh - I didn't say it was badly written  - Michel Delving implied this - I disagreed with it.


----------



## Michel Delving

Thank you, for agreeing with me Idril. 

I just think you could all spend your time reading much better books than the Sil. It's more of a reference work, to be dipped into on rainy days, than a raspberry good think read. It is not is it?


----------



## Idril

Is it April Fool's Day or am I just going nuts - prob. latter anyhow - 
I did enjoy Sil in parts, I think 'cause I lost track of the characters and places at time - it seemed hard to read and digest everything.

I do not think it was badly written. As I stated before Sil is more a compendium of short stories - I would imagine it would be difficult


> to be dipped into on rainy days


 as the stories followed on (mostly) in order. A person would need to read it through first before using it just as a reference.

It is not a novel - but many of the stories are facinating in themselves. Sil is the legends that LotRs were built on.

I guess it's down to how much 'other knowledge' you want to gather about Tolkien and his works. Sil was part of Tolkien's background notes, only a part of a whole world he'd created - as LotRs being only a teeny part of a whole.

Now guys, stop winding me up or I'll send my pet Balrog to get you whilst ou sleep


----------



## Lasgalen

Part of the reason it seems sketchy is the Silmarillion was not a completed work before Tolkien died. I find it much more interesting than LotR. It may be a collection of short stories, but all the stories are interconnected.


----------



## Beleg

Excuse Me, but i'd rather read Narn I Han Hurin and the tale of Beren and Luthien rather then the boring details of Tom-Bombadill and Lothlorien any day. 



> A good book shouldn't challenge the reader it should enrapture, capture and thrill.


This is one way of looking at it, but other people have different viewpoints.


----------



## Michel Delving

Doesn't everybody have different viewpoints, each as meaningless as the other? Isn't that the point of existence?

Let me offer you another little nugget question: Is the reason you like the Sil so much the fact that it appeals to your precious elitist world view? Narn I Han Hurin, indeed! I've read the Sil and I've no idea what you mean. That's how much it sunk in. And I've got better things to do than read it again! There is a responsibility on the Author's part too you know!

You're all looking down your nose at LotR as it is _far too_ popular now. Even the peasants are reading it! And your Granny's heard of it!


----------



## Luthien Tunivel

I'm reading the Silmarillion, and I'm still in the begining. Please help me, I'm getting the types of Elves confused. Could someone give me some clarification on who the Noldor are?


----------



## Confusticated

Hmm... just how far into the book are you? You may not be to the point where who the Noldor are is made clear. They are all the elves under rule of Finwe.

The Noldor are the elves in Tirion, and the only ones you really need to know about are those that later follow Feanor. Those elves who follow him are the Noldor that The Silmarillion is centered around. Fingolfin, Turgon, Finrod, Maedhros... you'll hear a lot about these guys.


----------



## Inderjit S

> Is the reason you like the Sil so much the fact that it appeals to your precious elitist world view



Yes, all us Silmarillion lovers look down upon you gangrel loTR readers 



> I've read the Sil and I've no idea what you mean.



Wow, just because you cannot read a book properly the first time automatically means it is not good. The 'Narn I Hin Hurin' is in U.T not the Sil. so your excused for not knowing what that is.



> Even the peasants are reading it! And your Granny's heard of it!



Yeah Michel those damn proles reading LoTR it's our's dammit, not because we *shock horror* actually enjoyed the Silmarillion and understood it. It's all because of the over Commercialisation of LoTR.


----------



## Confusticated

> Yeah Michel those damn proles reading LoTR it's our's dammit, not because we *shock horror* actually enjoyed the Silmarillion and understood it. It's all because of the over Commercialisation of LoTR.



Yes, especially folks like you and I, Inderjit. Those of us who have only been reading Tolkien for a little over a year... AFTER LotR become very popular when that movie came out. 


I think Michel must be joking with us, as I do not think he is foolish enough to think that people do not dearly love the tales of the first age for what they are, rather than praise them because they are less popular.

They are simply better. The first age, the mighty Noldor and the Edain, and Sindar against Morgoth... beyond hope Earendil comes, and the prayers of the people of Middle-earth are answered, and Morgoth defeated, but not before thousands fall, and among them the greatest Princes of the Noldor, the greatest, most mighty and skilled warriors to ever walk the planet... fall to Morgoth, and Beleriand is in ruin. Nargothrong, Doriath, and even Gondolin fall. Men fleeing evil the east come into the west and are uplifted by the friendship of the mighty Eldar from across the wide Sea.

But who can read this and think others can not love it more than LotR:


> But now a cry went up, passing up the wind from the south from vale to vale, and the Elves and Men lifted their voices in wonder and joy. For unsummoned and unlooked for Turgon had opened the leaguer of Gondolin, and was come with an army ten thousand strong, with bright mail and long swords and spears like a forest. Then when Fingon heard afar the great trumpet of Turgon his brother, the shadow passed and his heart was uplifted, and he shouted aloud: 'Utulie'n arue! Aiya Eldalie ar Atanaitari, utulie'n aure! The day has come! Behold, people of the Eldar and Fathers of Men, the day has come!' And all those who heard his great voice echo in the hills answered crying:'Auta i lome! The night is passing!'


Knowing the outcome of that battle or not, I think it can not compare, not if you know the might of these people, to anything in LotR.


----------



## Beleg

> They are simply better. The first age, the mighty Noldor and the Edain, and Sindar against Morgoth... beyond hope Earendil comes, and the prayers of the people of Middle-earth are answered, and Morgoth defeated, but not before thousands fall, and among them the greatest Princes of the Noldor, the greatest, most mighty and skilled warriors to ever walk the planet... fall to Morgoth, and Beleriand is in ruin. Nargothrong, Doriath, and even Gondolin fall. Men fleeing evil the east come into the west and are uplifted by the friendship of the mighty Eldar from across the wide Sea.


I don't think we can say they are simply better. Yes, we can say that Silmarillion is good but to implement that it is the best, i think would be unfair. Many people I know who have read both Silmarillion and LOTR, prefer LOTR, even though it may be more of a cliche or child's tale. I guess it's all upto our preferences. Differrent people like different types of books. But to say that it is the fault of the Author that one cannot understand the book is bizarre. 
I hope to goodness that Michel is joking. 

Comparing LOTR and Silmarillion is unfair, since both are totally different type of stories. Silmarillion is more of a legend, a tale set in a new made legendrium while LOTR is more in accordance with today's trends. It's more of a novel.


----------



## Confusticated

When I say the tales of the Silmarillion are better, I am stating an opinion, so I do think it is fair.


----------



## Eriol

Well, we all know (or at least I do  ) that each chapter in the Sil could be the subject matter of a book the size of LotR. Just look at the amount of space in the 'Rings of Power' account devoted to the LotR story and you'll see what I mean. 

The Sil is, therefore, 'condensed excellence', while LotR is 'spread our excellence'. No wonder we get more 'inspired' (according to some) or 'high-brow' (according to others) stuff from the Sil.

I would sure love to read, say, Of Beren And Lúthien written in a "LotR" style, from the point of view of the characters and not the 'narrator', with more conversations included... and this is one of the tales with more conversation in the book.

(This assumes that Tolkien would do the writing  )

But all in all the sheer density of the Sil's stories assures us that the passages and quotes will be much more concentrated and moving. I get as much emotion from one page of the Sil as from one chapter of LotR.

And yes, Michel is a very good humored member... he's probably joking, though with a grain of truth behind it.


----------



## Lasgalen

> _Originally posted by Beleg_strongbow _
> * Many people I know who have read both Silmarillion and LOTR, prefer LOTR, even though it may be more of a cliche or child's tale. *


 LotR is not a child's tale. It was not written with the intention for children to read it.


----------



## Gil-Galad

> _Originally posted by Lasgalen _
> *LotR is not a child's tale. It was not written with the intention for children to read it. *


It's not for children,but it is a fact that more children read LOTR than Sil.I personally think the reason for that is the deeper philosophical meaning the Sil has.


----------



## Lantarion

What do you mean by philosophical meaning? 

I'd just say that the Lord of the Rings is a single, fairly 'epic' adventure with one clear objective and a multitude of twists and sidetracks on the way to fulfilling that objective, or Quest. It is entertaining, certainly, and the hints towards the larger history behind the Third Age are incredibly well placed (as expressed by Christopher Tolkien in the foreword to BoLT1, and by Humphrey Carpenter (I think) in his biography); it adds a certain depth to the LotR that expands the whole world within in dramatically.

But the Silmarillion is a collection of legendary, mythical, epic, incredible tales and events, each of which is more interesting and in-depth than the LotR itself (e.g. the _Narn i Hîn Húrin_). It might be only a third of the length of the LotR, but it holds more information, events, characters, and other amazing narration than the LotR! 

On the other hand it is a little unfair to compare the lotR to the Sil: the former is a story, with a narrator, plotline, character development and all the textbook requirements of a novel (even if these characteristics are hardly perceptable among all the extremely well-told mental and concrete happenings). The Silmarillion is more like a collection of myths, as I said before, and the narration is completely diferent: it is more like a scholar depicting legendary events and characters (e.g. the War of Wrath and the Ainur respectfully) than a storyteller retelling events, however epic. 
Some people have compared the narration of the Sil to that of the Old Testament (which Christopher Tolkien did not like, seemingly), and although the events of the Silmarillion are not even mostly metaphorical like the events in the Bible the mode and mood of the narration is quite similar.

So in conclusion: the LotR is an excellent story, and the Silmarillion is an excellent mythical collection of legends. 

PS: WHO DARES TO VOTE 'NO'?!


----------



## Ol'gaffer

I think that if you don't feel like reading it then don't. No matter what the people say here (especially Lantarion) I don't feel like reading it since I find it boring and that it lacks the same character development that LotR has. And so, I haven't read it.

Also, I find it to be terribly boring and uneventful, so again, I haven't read it. 

I'm proud of my opinion and I know that Lantarion is suffering a heart attack right now so I'll stop. 

Just me..


----------



## Ithrynluin

That's...your loss Gaffer.

Did you find it boring because of all the names that easily get mixed up on a first reading?

Sure the character development is not the same as that of TLOTR, but there are other things to make up for that - the grandeur of myth, great tales that move your heart, a feeling of nostalgia for the Elder Days...

I do hope you change your mind.


----------



## laurelindorenan

I agree that it is a good idea to read The Silmarillion. If you are just a bit of an LotR fan who liked the films and wanted to read the whole story, then obviously it's not a necessity. However if you wanted to look deeper into the works of Tolkien and on Middle Earth, you need to read it. Haven't read it myself, but I'm sure I'll get round to it someday...


----------



## King Elessar

*DUMB QUeSTiON BuT...*

How much of the silmarillion has everyone read? im right past the part where Morgoth tricks The Femal spider that devoured the light. "The Darkening of Valinor"


----------



## Ithrynluin

Welcome to the boards, King Elessar.

Most people who visit the Silmarillion forum have read it at least once. Some are still struggling (I hear it's quite difficult the first time around  ), and asking questions to help them understand things better. You are welcome to do so yourself, and participate in the chapter by chapter discussions - here.

I wouldn't say that Morgoth tricks Ungoliant, rather makes a deal with her, and she greatly benefits from it (she devours the light of the Two Trees, and munches a whole lot of jewels).


----------



## King Elessar

O ok, thanks for the info!


----------



## Blue Wizard

> _Originally posted by Michel Delving _
> *Would anyone like to admit that The Silmarillion is just badly written? Especially compared to the Lord of the Rings. It's more of a sketchy outline for a much bigger work. It is not the work of an author with his readers in mind, otherwise it would be easier to follow. Look at Lord of the Rings, that's a massive work with a plethora of characters but I was glued to every page because of the story and followed every line with ease. *


No it's not badly written.

I received the Silmarillion on Compact Disc for Christmas. I also bought the book. The first thing I did when I bought the book was read the last part on the third age and the rings. I did that because I was LOTR crazy and really wanted to read that background info.

I have just listened to the first Volume of the Sil on CD (up to and including the chap "Of the Coming of Men into the West" and it is the most beautiful writing I have ever heard. Its music. It is so wonderful to listen to for many reasons.

1. I assume that the man reading it to me is pronouncing the names correctly.
2. It paces everything. Sometimes when your a speed reader like I am you blip over parts and skip them.

The use of language in that book is strictly amazing. It has to be one of the greatest compilations ever assembled.


----------



## Beleg

The Writing of Silmarillion was an evolutionary process whose seeds were sown with the writing of the lost tales. Earlier versions of Silmarillion, given in HOME#4,5 were written in 1930's, while After finishing LOTR, Tolkien again set to work on Silmarillion. It was his wish to publish Silmarillion along with LOTR, but due to Publisher reasons and others Silmarillion wasn't published till after his death. 
As for Rings of Power, I am not sure, but signs say that it was written after LOTR was complete.


----------



## Lantarion

Glad you like the Sil, Guardian! I love it as well, it is the greatest Tolkien-work to ever be published, aside from the HoME, IMO.

Now remember: if you want to read a great Atlas book on Arda, make sure it is called The Atlas of Tolkien's Middle-earth, and not anything else: this is a refined and rewritten version, and it has very precise and great information. The author is Karen Wynn-Fonstad.
*runs away because people are starting to look annoyed with the huge text*


----------



## Elendil3119

> _Originally posted by Beleg_strongbow _
> *The Writing of Silmarillion was an evolutionary process whose seeds were sown with the writing of the lost tales. Earlier versions of Silmarillion, given in HOME#4,5 were written in 1930's, while After finishing LOTR, Tolkien again set to work on Silmarillion.*


I believe that the earliest versions of The Silmarillion are in BoLT1 and 2, which were written in 1916-1917, approximately.


----------



## legoman

I'd just like to say that I think everyone should at some point read this, especially if they like LOTR, it can't be too bad if I read it. The only problems come if you try to remember everything you've read. 
It seemed to me that specifically the first part describes a lot of names and actions which take place and on first read it is very diicult to follow these, but the later chapters do a lot to explain them. Because you get used to the names of the Valar and so when you look over the beginning again it all make mores sense.
There are parts durig the rest of the book which get difficult like the chapter where middle earth is described, which again seems to be alist of rivers, which seemed abit pointless in the overall story line, unless you wanted to plot everyones movements perfectly, but then i you go through that chapter with the maps handy (at the back of the book) it all makes perfect sense.

I think the main problem most people have is the amount of information, I suggest 1st time readers read it without taking too much in, if you forget someones name of who created what, forget it and carry on. You'll get to the story lines which make the book amazing, Luthien, Turin, Hurin etc. And when you've got through them, you'll want to know the background bits, which means re-reading the harder parts, but understanding them will be easier cos you have stories to link them with.

well thats how I see it, and I'm really not an avid book reader but I found parts of this book fascinating.
Hope I helped.

Legoman


----------



## Helcaraxë

The SIL (note capital letters) is the most powerful, epic, and enjoyable work of fiction EVER with LotR VERY close behind. You should definitely read it, because your knowledge of ME will be incomplete without it.


----------



## Eledhwen

Ahem! If I could just interrupt...

I was just looking at Ted Nasmith's website (he's a Tolkien Illustrator), and I came across this interesting bit of news:



> Now, in response to increased sales of The Silmarillion, and as part of an ongoing development program of the Tolkien fiction titles, I'm being commissioned to add a series of new illustrations to The Silmarillion in a fully re-worked new edition. It will be published in September 2004. Without getting into too much technical-speak, I can say that the addition of new illustrations is possible because the new edition will be printed on paper which can support 4-colour printing on any page. This means that the book can theoretically include any number of new works, but of course, it will come down to what I can produce in the time allotted. The good news is that I have been granted a generous amount of it, and intend to exploit this as best I can. In the first edition, one regret was that a number of paintings were originally conceived in horizontal format, but were required to be vertical to fit the book. In the new edition, this will not be a restriction, so I will more freely be able to conceive the illustrations according to what best depicts the subject. In a couple of cases, I'll be replacing '98 edition illustrations with ones newly painted in the original horizontal format. However, I want the focus to be on the many unrealized subjects that couldn't fit into that edition, rather than going back to paintings I may not be fully happy with. I will announce further details when I can.



I think a quality edition with Ted Nasmith's wonderul illustrations will help a lot of people get through the Silmarillion. A pity we have to wait over a year for it!


----------



## Elendil3119

There is already an illustrated Silmarillion available for purchase, and it has somewhere around 50-55 illustrations in it. I was considering buying a copy, but now I might not after hearing that news! Nasmith is by far my favorite illustrator, and it might just be worth the year's wait to get the new edition.  By the way, I would encourage any one who hasn't to check out www.tednasmith.com. He has all of his illustrations available full-size online.


----------



## Lantarion

I greatly prefer John Howe to Nasmith, thugh both are excellent painters..


----------



## Eledhwen

I know what you mean! You either like the bright colours and short hairdos or you don't. I like Alan Lee's illustrations, but as far as I'm aware, he hasn't had them bound to an edition of the Silmarillion - yet (Hobbit=yes.)


----------



## jimmyboy

There's really no point to discussing "should I or should I not read the Sil?" If you love Middle-earth stories and characters then the Sil is absolutely indispensible! Read it, learn it, love it, read it again, learn it some more, love it some more, ...

If you don't read the Sil, then you don't know what you're missing, and you're robbing yourself of experiencing one of the greatest stories (ok, collection of stories) ever created by man.

FWIW, I've read the Sil twice and it's one of the best books ever, IMO. While I loved it the first time through, I really loved it and appreciated it so much more the second time through, so maybe I should say "read it at least twice".


----------



## Manveru

Great work...definitely worth reading...
Great description of creating and shaping of Arda and Middle-earth, coming of the Children of Iluvatar and wars with the first foe: Morgoth, the Black Enemy. Marvelous history of the Elder Days (better can be only HoME-->I don't know yet...must read first).


----------



## Gil-Galad

> _Originally posted by Manveru _
> *Great work...definitely worth reading...
> Great description of creating and shaping of Arda and Middle-earth, coming of the Children of Iluvatar and wars with the first foe: Morgoth, the Black Enemy. Marvelous history of the Elder Days (better can be only HoME-->I don't know yet...must read first). *


I don't think HoME are better than the Sil.


----------



## Lasgalen

HoME is not better than Sil, but it does add to Sil.


----------



## Manveru

> _Originally posted by Gil-Galad:_
> *I don't think HoME are better than the Sil.*





> _Originally posted by Lasgalen:_
> *HoME is not better than Sil, but it does add to Sil.*


Wow... so I guess I've started my Journey through Middle-earth from the best book by Tolkien (for me 'The Silmarillion' is the first and the best book from all books by Tolkien I've already READ).


----------



## TaranisCain

Once you read this book, LOTR will never be the same. YOu find yourself getting all of those parts when they make obscure references to something that happened in the past. Definently a must for any hardcore Tolkien Fan.


----------



## Anárion

*Meh, wish me luck*

Greetings fellow Númenóreans. I am about to embark on a great quest, yet again...
I shall see if I can complete my quest this time, as I died last time. Maybe you havent guessed, or maybe Im not making any sense, or maybe Im just rambling, which is probably correct.

Anyway, Im about to risk life and limb, leaving behind family members, dogs, a house, and yes, even all of you, to read the Silmarillion (gasp!) 

I know the consequences and the side effects, i.e.: getting very bored, becoming baffled, confused, flabbergasted, and overwhelmed by all of the names, but that is a risk I am willing to take!

I hope that some of you may be able to help me during this long and dreadful quest, supplying me with names, whos who, and where people go after they take off and where they departed from, and who the character is that went anywhere anyway.

Well, I suppose Im wasting space, so Id best be off to the library. Oh, and if I do die, dont give Isildur my Palantiri would you? I never did like that guy

Best Regards,
Anárion


----------



## Idril

LOL - it's not _that_ bad. My only advice is to keep going. It will all make sense in the 2nd reading. There are also the chapter discussion you can leaf through which will also help.


----------



## Anárion

A chapter by chapter discussion? Where be-est (uhh..be) this post? It might come in handy when I'm battling the evil book to keep myself awake


----------



## GuardianRanger

I found it very helpful to refer to the book's index whenever something new popped up. It was a great way to keep names straight. Also, it's handy to keep a map nearby to refer to various places. I recommend the following thread.

Enjoy.


----------



## Kelendil

The lack of narrative makes it difficult to maintain attention (that's just me), but those of us who are obsessed enough with Middle Earth to be here should find it necessary reading.


----------



## Starflower

It is difficult to read the Sil as a complete book, as it isn't. It is a collection of bits and pieces, it was never meant as a complete narrative such as LoTR. 
I have found the best way to read is to go through it in sections, little by little.


----------



## Eledhwen

Anyone who is familiar with reading through The Bible (old and new testaments) would find the Silmarillion a doddle - it is much the easier read! It is, effectively, the old testament of The Hobbit and The Lord of the Rings. Retaining this comparison, HoME can only ever be a secondary canon, being a catalogue of the storylines Christopher Tolkien did not select for inclusion.

That said, I am delighted with the publication of the Children of Hurin; and hope that other complete stories will be gleaned from HoME for separate publication. People who find The Silmarillion confusing might find separate volumes easier to read. The Fall of Gondolin would be my favourite as the next project (if there's enough material).


----------



## Elthir

Eledhwen said:


> (...) The Fall of Gondolin would be my favourite as the next project (if there's enough material).


 
As for a long version of the _Fall of Gondolin_ I think it's unlikely. The 'Later Tuor' (revised _Fall of Gondolin,_ likely dating about 1951) was abandoned at Tuor's arrival in Gondolin (as we know), and the next 'full' prose account goes all the way back to _The Book of Lost Tales._ In the following Christopher is generally describing the early _Fall of Gondolin_... 

'It is written in the extreme archaistic style that my father employed at that time, and it inevitably embodies conceptions out of keeping with the world of The Lord of the Rings and The Silmarillion in its published form.' Introduction, Of Tuor And His Coming To Gondolin 

Considering CJRT's rather conservative approach with _The Children of Húrin_ (and perhaps his age in general), I doubt he, at least, is considering an updated Fall of Gondolin. I'm _guessing_ the matter has come up with Adam Tolkien, and it might be that altering the old tale as much as would be needed would be considered too much tampering at this point.

Anything is possible of course!

There is an unpublished text concerning one of the Great Tales, though it seems comparable to the abandoned Fall of Gondolin in _Unfinished Tales_: when _The Lord of the Rings_ proper was 'finished' but not published Tolkien began a prose saga of _Beren and Lúthien_. Christopher describes it as a substantial text, though the story goes no further than the betrayal by Dairon to Thingol of Beren's presence in Doriath.

On _might_ make a slim volume of that plus something... hmmm, the lays have been published... trying to think of something related to go with it. Illustrations can only add so much in the way of page count, however nice.


----------



## Mali

I have read the Silmarillion, a few of the History of Middle Earth books, the Lord of the Rings Trilogy, and the Hobbit. Overall, following the Lord of the Rings trilogy, the Silmarillion has to be my favorite. I think that It has to do with the fact that I am not able to read it once and understand and catch all of the subtle points of the story, nor fully understand it. I have read the book a good four times, and would still love to read it again and feel like I was reading it for the first time. But I do feel like it takes a lot of concentration, and I prefer to have some sort of cheat sheet right next to me while I read, by my own making or anothers.


----------



## redline2200

Mali said:


> I have read the Silmarillion, a few of the History of Middle Earth books, the Lord of the Rings Trilogy, and the Hobbit. Overall, following the Lord of the Rings trilogy, the Silmarillion has to be my favorite. I think that It has to do with the fact that I am not able to read it once and understand and catch all of the subtle points of the story, nor fully understand it. I have read the book a good four times, and would still love to read it again and feel like I was reading it for the first time. But I do feel like it takes a lot of concentration, and I prefer to have some sort of cheat sheet right next to me while I read, by my own making or anothers.



I agree with literally everything you just said!


----------



## Flame of Udûn

Except _The Lord of the Rings_ being a trilogy.


----------



## Eledhwen

Your post reminded me of a rhyme I once found. This time, I found it on a foreign language forum (Romanian, I think). It is sung to the tune of "My Old Man's a Dustman" (Lonnie Donnegan).

CHORUS

_Oh, my father was a hobbit,
My mother was an elf,
My Uncle Mabel's dwarvish, 
God knows about myself.
But even though my ancestors were readers, every one,
I still can't understand the bloody Silmarillion._

The hobbit was a favourite,
And Farmer Giles was brill,
Lord of the Rings was rather good, 
Lost Tales was better still.

The Silmarillion I've tried,
Time and time again,
But reading past page ten is sending
me right round the bend.

The brother of the father of the uncle to myself,
Was married to the cousin of the sister of an elf.
Morgoth is my granny, Frodo is my Aunt,
I hope you're making sense of this, 'cos I still bloody can't! 

You might have figured out by now, it's driving me insane,
The knights and Gods and heroes are whirling round my brain. 
So if you've got it figured out, oh please do not hold back,
You'll find me in the jacket with the sleeves around the back! 

CHORUS AD NAUSEUM"


----------



## Echo

I've read _The Silmarillion_ a few times, and I still have some trouble keeping my interest level up. The first time I read it, I couldn't make it past the first chapter, but when I gave it another try I found myself adapting to the language and the format quite well and I really enjoyed it. It's now one of my favorite books. To anyone who has struggled with it, just try again! 

I think that the format (the absence of a coherent narrative) and the archaic language actually make it seem like _The Silmarillion _is a collection of half-understood texts that someone dug up centuries ago. It actually reminds me of The Bible, in that it records the mythology of Middle-earth including its creation, major battles, and significant people. I think it gives it a sort of credibility.


----------



## Mali

Flame of Udûn said:


> Except _The Lord of the Rings_ being a trilogy.


 

I agree--I think of it as more of a quartet, but popular culture has labelled it a trilogy, and I prefer not to argue with popular culture.


----------



## Ingwë

Greetings all 

The Lord Of The Rings is _not_ a trilogy. 

*From Letter 165 To the Houghton Mifflin Co.
P.S.**The book is not of course a 'trilogy'. That and the titles of the volumes was a fudge thought necessary for publication, owing to length and cost. There is no real division into 3, nor is any one pan intelligible alone. The story was conceived and written as a whole and the only natural divisions are the 'books' I-VI (which originally had titles).*


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

It depends on how deeply you want to go into the saga. Reading just _The Hobbit_ is fine if you want to stay on that level. If you want to go deeper, then the next step is LOTR. If you want to find out the background that is the basis for the latter two, then you read _The Silmarillion_. Then there are all the "accessory" readings. I think the books by Shippy and Humphreys _about_ Tolkien are essential.

It just depends on personal taste. There are self-made Tolkien scholars on this board who are human encyclopedias of the whole Tolkien world. They know everything both _by_ and _about_ Tolkien.

Any level to which you wish to delve is fine, and that level can deepen or lighten at any time, and that's fine too. At no time is there an "ought" or "should" to any of it.

Barley


----------



## Starbrow

> the only natural divisions are the 'books' I-VI (which originally had titles).



Does anybody know what the titles of those books were?


----------



## Ingwë

I don't know  And I far as I remember, Tolkien didn't reveal those titles in the letters.


----------



## Ithrynluin

I was not aware of any names for each individual book either, but it so happened that I was browsing a gift set of the LOTR the other day (Houghton Mifflin hardcover with movie stills as covers) and was surprised to find a preface/introduction kind of writing before Tolkien's own Foreword, that I had never seen before. I'm not sure if I remember the name of the author of this text, but it was definitely someone familiar, Douglas Anderson I think it was. Anyhow, he makes mention of the original manuscripts held at Marquette University and Tolkien's proposed names for each of the six books.

I went looking through the letters so here they are:



Letter 136 said:


> Would it not do if the 'book-titles' were used: e.g. The Lord of the Rings: Vol. I The Ring Sets out and The Ring Goes South; Vol. II The Treason of Isengard, and The Ring goes East; Vol. III The War of the Ring, and The End of the Third Age'?
> If not, I can at the moment think of nothing better than : I The Shadow Grows II The Ring in the Shadow III The War of the Ring or The Return of the King. JRRT.



Personally, I find the names very generic and prefer the books to be unnamed as they are now.

Also, at one point before publication, he seems to have had different names for each tome in mind:



Letter 139 said:


> [Rayner Unwin told Tolkien that it would be desirable to have a separate title for each of the three volumes of The Lord of the Rings, and referred Tolkien to his own letter of 24 March, which made suggestions for sub-titles for the various parts.]
> I wrote in rather a hurry in the Spring, and did not take a copy of my letter of 24 March. If I could have it back, or a copy, it would help me. I am, however, opposed to having separate titles for each of the volumes, and no over-all title. The Lord of the Rings is a good over-all title, I think, but it is not applicable specially to Volume I, indeed it is probably least suited to that volume. Except possibly in the matter of cost, I cannot see the objection to:
> 
> The Lord of the Rings.
> 
> I The Return of the Shadow.
> II The Shadow Lengthens.
> III The Return of the King.
> 
> It is, surely, only by the use of a single over-all title that the confusion that you speak of can be certainly avoided.
> I am not wedded to any of the suggested sub-titles; and wish they could be avoided. For it is really impossible to devise ones that correspond to the contents; since the division into two 'books' per volume is purely a matter of convenience with regard to length, and has no relation to the rhythm or ordering of the narrative. ....



Furthermore, JRRT preferred "The War of the Ring" as the title of the third book:



Letter 140 said:


> On reflection I prefer for Vol. III The War of the Ring, since it gets in the Ring again; and also is more non-committal, and gives less hint about the turn of the story : the chapter titles have been chosen also to give away as little as possible in advance. But I am not set in my choice.



And he was also dissatisfied with the title of the second book:



Letter 143 said:


> I am not at all happy about the title 'the Two Towers'. It must if there is any real reference in it to Vol II refer to Orthanc and the Tower of Cirith Ungol. But since there is so much made of the basic opposition of the Dark Tower and Minas Tirith, that seems very misleading.


----------



## Illuin

Wow. I don’t really understand many of the comments posted. To me, The Silmarillion "*IS*" J.R.R. Tolkien. Personally, none of his other works compare, though they are incredible. Call me crazy, but if it weren't for *The Silmarillion* (and literature pertaining to that work), I probably wouldn’t have the passion I do for Tolkien. It is Tolkien’s life work; his dream; his vision…and if you can look past the very minor inconsistencies, the somewhat compressed outline…it is a beauty that I have never experienced in the realm of literature. Just my two cents. To anyone out there....regardless of what some have said, do not miss out on this fantastic epic, or you will surely miss out on one of life’s greatest pleasures...and you don't want to do that.


----------



## redline2200

Illuin said:


> Wow. I don’t really understand many of the comments posted. To me, The Silmarillion "*IS*" J.R.R. Tolkien. Personally, none of his other works compare, though they are incredible. Call me crazy, but if it weren't for *The Silmarillion* (and literature pertaining to that work), I probably wouldn’t have the passion I do for Tolkien. It is Tolkien’s life work; his dream; his vision…and if you can look past the very minor inconsistencies, the somewhat compressed outline…it is a beauty that I have never experienced in the realm of literature. Just my two cents. To anyone out there....regardless of what some have said, do not miss out on this fantastic epic, or you will surely miss out on one of life’s greatest pleasures...and you don't want to do that.



I COMPLETELY agree and couldn't have said it better myself!!


----------



## Confusticated

I am also of that thought. It is the Sil that was the heart of the legendarium, of which LotR was only a part. For some reason certain readers do not take to the Sil, and it is sad. In the past I made efforts to try to get more people to look into the Sil, but ultimately concluded that for most readers who can't finish it, it just isn't to their taste. It was _The Hobbit_ that caused me to be a fan, and the LotR was good too, but when I read the Sil & HoME material pertaining to it it had become a major enjoyment in life. It has a way of becoming a part of you. To really think about it, the level of JRRT's talent and genius is staggering. It is his life's work and he put himself into it. People are missing out.


----------



## redline2200

Nóm said:


> I am also of that thought. It is the Sil that was the heart of the legendarium, of which LotR was only a part. For some reason certain readers do not take to the Sil, and it is sad. In the past I made efforts to try to get more people to look into the Sil, but ultimately concluded that for most readers who can't finish it, it just isn't to their taste. It was _The Hobbit_ that caused me to be a fan, and the LotR was good too, but when I read the Sil & HoME material pertaining to it it had become a major enjoyment in life. It has a way of becoming a part of you. To really think about it, the level of JRRT's talent and genius is staggering. It is his life's work and he put himself into it. People are missing out.



People are definitely missing out...and I agree about the fact that it somehow becomes a part of you. I have tried to convince the majority of my friends (who adore LotR, but they are the movie types and have never actually read Tolkien's work ) to start the Sil because I know they would be capable of loving it if they gave it a fair chance. Sometimes it is depressing when I realize that I have actually NEVER met anyone in real life with whom I can talk about the Sil. I am the only person I know who appreciates it and I whole-heartedly believe Tolkien is a genius and the Sil is one of the most amazing fiction books in the past century.

Oh well, when I feel lonely and have no one to discuss the Sil with, I just come here .


----------



## Eledhwen

redline2200 said:


> Sometimes it is depressing when I realize that I have actually NEVER met anyone in real life with whom I can talk about the Sil.


Me neither! It's not only a great collection of tales in its own right (and everything Illuin said); but it enriched my understanding and enjoyment of the Hobbit/LotR when I re-read them afterwards


----------



## Illuin

Exactly. I really don’t understand it at all; and never have. It’s the “popularity thing”; or mob mentality...gravitating towards the mainstream. The epic adventures of Bilbo and Frodo are incredible; but they don't hold a candle to the tale of “*Beren And Luthien"*....and many of the other “dramas” in _The Silmarillion_ when it comes to _*depth*_. It is only because _The Silmarillion_ has not been viewed on the big screen.


----------



## Eledhwen

Illuin said:


> It is only because _The Silmarillion_ has not been viewed on the big screen.


And if that should happen; how much of the 'depth' would remain? Cinema can only, at best, skim over the surface of a story; and those who only watch the film think they know the tale, when in reality they can only really know _of_ it.


----------



## Illuin

> from Eledhwen
> “And if that should happen; how much of the 'depth' would remain?”


 

Well, that depends. The unique beauty of _The Silmarillion_ is; though it is very deep and epic, it is almost presented in “_movie script_” form. It is not narrated in the fashion of _LOTR_. So I think it would be an easier task than trying to accurately portray_ LOTR_ on the big screen (_easi*er*_, but still very difficult). It still amazes me how Tolkien pulled it off. He conveyed so much lore and mythology by actually “saying” so little in _The Silmarillion_. So few words, yet just enough to open the flood gates of one’s imagination. It just astounds me.


----------



## Sauron

Absolutely -it is an even better reading than the Bible.


----------



## Thorin

If you absolutely want learn the history of Middle Earth and get lost with your imagination in the details, the tales and lore, the three definite must reads are Silmarillion, HoME X: Morgoth's Ring and HoME XI: War of the Jewels

These books more than any others combined give you ALL the information you need to learn the details of Tolkien's Middle Earth.

It all starts with Sil, however.


----------



## annadelc

It astounds me too. It was avery hard book for me to read and I am sure that english, not been my first language, didn't help at all. Does anybody have a translation to it... more like a kindergarten level of this book just for me?


----------



## Prince of Cats

The hardest part for me was getting past the first couple chapters. I'd tried to read the book a few times and got bored before getting through the foundation mythology. Inside though are some wonderful stories that take you places you could only find in LOTR and the Hobbit, and then some that aren't even in those tales


----------



## Illuin

Anyone who is having a hard time getting through The Silmarillion, read along with this (link below). It's a great way to experience this awesome book (use headphones). On the right side of the screen are all the other chapters (complete book). Great stuff!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRFGz-3hhIU


----------



## Sulimo

I personally feel that if you ever want to truly appreciate the hard work Tolkien put forward it is a necessity. However, for most people it is a dense read. The only question I pose is, how far down the rabbit hole do you want to go? The Silmarillion only opens the door into the wonders of the world that Tolkien created. It is an amazing journey to explore the mind of a genius that devoted the majority of his long life to creating an intricate and beautiful world.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I've read it three and a half times and loved it each time, learn something new too. It never gets old just as LOTR never gets old. :*up


----------



## Turin's Friend

The Silmarillion is worth reading again and again and again.


----------



## shandy224

*estudiar ingles en Valencia*

I read not only LotR over and over but also The Hobbit and the Silmarillion. I enjoy the Sil every bit as much as The Lord of the Rings.

----------------------------------------
clases de inglés en Valencia
cursos de inglés en Valencia
estudiar ingles en Valencia


----------



## Turin's Friend

The Silmarillion is essential if you really want to know Middle-earth. Plus you must be able to read Turin's story in my opinion one of Tolkien's best.


----------



## Kheld

The published Silmarillion is a good companion read if your into the history of Middle Earth.

If youve read the Silmarillion & liked it, buy "The Book of Lost Tales 1 & 2. Theres so much rich detail in there lost from the published version of the Silmarillion.


----------

